# R.I.P. igor



## pallfreeman (Apr 14, 2015)

The bosses here are technophobes mostly interested in risk management. They think that all hardware must come from a major manufacturer, and that FreeBSD is something unreliable written in a shed last Tuesday. 

Our DNS master, igor, was built by my own fair hands using spare parts, back in the day when we still employed a couple of PC engineers and gave them an office in which to fix things, late 1997. It died last week with a broken boot drive. 

Uptime was 2129 days, 14:27. See? Unreliable!

Ian.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2015)

pallfreeman said:


> Uptime was 2129 days, 14:27. See? Unreliable!


An unreliable admin indeed as somebody has been neglecting security updates


----------



## gkontos (Apr 14, 2015)

getopt said:


> If I get the OP right, his point is: The boot device was just used once in 2129 days. On the 2nd usage it failed. That is truly unreliable!



It appears that math is not your strong suit, is it? The system was built in 1997....



getopt said:


> Never end a message with "flame!"



Never say never


----------

